# Cheapest option to setup a free zone company in UAE



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

I need to setup a company in a free zone in UAE. The activity is mobile apps development. I need one visa for my self and will be relocating there. Can someone advice me the cheapest option to choose ? I can work from home, and the only reason of setting up a company in a free zone is to get a residence visa, nothing else ! Someone suggested me Adman free zone but I am not able to find the cost on its website.

Also, is it necessary to hire an agent or one can fill in all the forms & documents and get it registered by following up with the trade zone authority ? If we need an agent, kindly suggest one with which you have worked with.


----------

